# Night waking fix with scheduled awakenings



## ambr549 (May 5, 2011)

Hello All I am new to this Blog site... I am wondering if anyone has tried Scheduled night awakenings to fix lil one waking at the same time each night.. My LO is 8 months old 22lbs and he will sleep pretty darn good getting himself back to sleep during the night from 8 until 1:30 or 2ish.. He wakes up and then on bad nights will stay awake crying and fighting (trying to sit up or getting up on all fours). I feed him and sometimes he will go back to sleep quickly but other times he will continue to cry if I'm holding him or not. After this time he will tend to wake up a couple more times (sleep cycle pattern) until I finially just give up and get him up between 5:30 or 6am. At those times in the night he seems so frustrated that he isn't asleep.

He has slept in his crib in his room since he was 3 months old. He has never been much of a sleeper since he was born. Hated to be swaddled after a month of being home. We start nighttime routine at 7 and he's asleep on his own most nights in his crib without much to any crying or fussing.out of sleep deprivation and felt crazy we tried the Ferber method and it made things worse he just cried more going to sleep and during the night... so now when I cries I respond again like I used to and he is back to just having problems sleeping during the early moring hours..

Anywho I saw this technique of waking them before they awake to break the habit that has been formed at this time and was wondering if anyone had any information on the topic.

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## 1iberty (Feb 18, 2011)

I was thinking about trying something like this, only out of desperation and not fixing on what else to do. But it does sound like something that would only work with extreme consistency? And what about when baby wakes between the scheduled times?

Wisdom...


----------



## osker (Dec 4, 2006)

We tried waking E before we went to bed to feed her, thinking it would buy us more time of her sleeping while we did. It didn't. I've seen it work for tons of kids, a "dream feed", but for her it just started the cycle of night wakings even earlier and then no one was sleeping.


----------



## Allyson Holley (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you try this? We are looking at doing scheduled awakenings for my 6 (almost 7 month old). Wondered if it worked for you


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!

My DD is 25 months old. She woke up alot when she was younger. At 13 months I nightweaned her by nursing her at around 11 if she hadn't woken up around then before going to bed. It took several weeks, but she did start sleeping straight through until 4 am (now she sleeps straight through until around 5:30 am).

BUT she sleeps in a bed next time mine, so I just get into bed, nurse her on both sides and then roll over and go to sleep.

Your baby is very young. 8 months was a very bad time sleep wise for my DD since she was teething and going through some major developmental changes to do with increased mobility. There is something known as the notorious 9 month sleep regression... so you might have to just wait it out. We tried all kinds of things, but it wasn't until after she started walking at 11 months that things began to naturally get better with her sleep. I think there are things you can do, but it's not entirely in your control and you might have to wait it out too.

Try some short term measures too like napping or going to bed early. When my DD was 8 months old I was going to bed at 9:30 or 10 at the latest to cash in on her good patch at the start of the night. It was only for several months, until she got over her bad sleep patch and then I could go to bed at a more reasonable time for myself and still get a good 5-6 hours stretch in the middle.


----------

